# Mounten eines verschlüsselten Dateisystems mit der LiveCD

## Proteus

Hi!

Weiss hier irgendjemand wie ich den aes crypto-algorythmus nach dem booten von der UT2003-LiveCD benutzen kann?

Ich habe ein Backup auf einer Partition die verschlüsselt ist - und da mein System sich komplett verabschiedet hat bräuchte ich dieses jetzt...

Kann es aber nicht mounten ohne den aes Algorythmus...

Bleibt mir was anderes übrig als Gentoo neu zu installieren (...würg...) und dann das Backup zurückzuholen?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

tipp: die UT2003 is zum gamen da!

und: was is das crypto FS?

und: backups NIE verschluessen!!! ich kann ein lied davon singen  :Wink: 

----------

## Proteus

Die UT2003-LiveCD ist zum gamen genauso da wie zum installieren...

Was meinst Du mit welches Crypto FS? Gibts mehrere? Meins läuft übers loop-device - falls Du das meinst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und: backups NIE verschluessen!!! ich kann ein lied davon singen 

 

Ja, das hab ich jetzt auch gelernt.

Nur meine Frage kann anscheinend keiner beantworten. Bin mir aber jetzt auch sicher das es nicht geht. Ich werd ein minimales System aufsetzen, den Crypto Kernle bauen und das Backup zurückspielen. Fertig.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich kenn mich ja mit diesem crypto zeug nicht so aus, 

aber du kannst ja knoppix nehmen und damit entschlüsseln, 

oder ein gentoo mit stage3 installieren, damit du dann deine daten lesen kannst, und dann irgentwie wieder über das installierte gentoo drüber geben.

jax

----------

## Proteus

Yup, hab gerade ein System mit nem stage3 Tarball neu aufgesetzt.

Ist jetzt gerade mit Kernel compilieren fertig.

Hat Knoppix die Crypto Module an Board? Hätt ich das bloss früher gewusst...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

weis ich nicht, aber knoppix hat ja sogar sachen wie kdevelop drauf.

und sogar sie soundkarte geht bei allen meinen PCs!

drum kann es ja leicht sein.

----------

## Dimitri

Also bloß mal so als Aussenstehender: Wenn ich eine Crypto Partiton mit knoppix oder sonstigen Programmen so relativ einfach lesen kann, welchen Sinn hat dann eine solche Partition??   :Confused: 

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Dim

----------

## mathiasg

Ich kann auch PGP Encrypted Files mit dem richtigen PrivateKey und der dazugehörigen Passphrase  lesen ;)

----------

## vicay

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Also bloß mal so als Aussenstehender: Wenn ich eine Crypto Partiton mit knoppix oder sonstigen Programmen so relativ einfach lesen kann, welchen Sinn hat dann eine solche Partition??  
> 
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> Dim

 

SOOO einfach geht es ja nun auch wieder nicht.  :Smile: 

Er braucht neben dem Passwort, welches er wohl

hoffentlich nicht vergessen hat, auch noch den verwendeten

cipher (aes, twofish...), die keysize und den verwendeten 

Hash-Algorithmus. 

dann sollte es gehen 

vicay

----------

## Proteus

Hehe, genau.... Die Daten (Keysize, Passphrase, Hash...) hab ich natürlich alle.

Alles was mir gefehlt hat war der aes Aipher-Algorythmus der in einem Standard-Kernel nicht integriert ist.

Wer die Daten nicht hat wirds noch schwerer haben als ich an die daten ranzukommen  :Wink: 

Also musste ich Gentoo neu installieren (minimal) und dann einen Kernel mit entsprechendem support kompilieren.

Und schon gings wieder!  :Wink: 

BTW: Ich glaube kaum das Knoppix einen entsprechenden Kernel bereitstellt, die meisten User werden diese Funktionalität nicht brauchen und es vergrössert den Kernel (wieviel weiss ich allerdings nicht) und Knoppix hat nur soviel Platz wie eine CD-ROM fassen kann...

Die Suse Install/Rescue-CD (7.3) hatte einige Crypto-Cipher integriert... Ich glaubealle ausser aes  :Sad: 

----------

